# Big A.. Flounder !!!!!



## overkill

I don't know who....but it was at Dauphin Island this week.
13.5 lbs is what I was told....
enjoy..


----------



## Sunshine17

wheres the link? i dont see it.


----------



## overkill

Sorry, couldn't get the .bmp to load. Changed it to a jpeg and now it is skewed.....
I was told it was 5" thick.


----------



## overkill

Oh - the person that gave me the photo lives on the Island and I trust him (90%) or so. Hopefully, this is all a true event.


----------



## Sunshine17

haha. looks legit to me. just sized funny. nice fish too. musta been fun giggin that hoss.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

im feeling some photo shop or that is a distant cousin of a halibut


----------



## Fishermon

nice fish


----------



## Fishermon

*here*

here


----------



## overkill

Thanks


----------



## overkill

13 pound 2 oz


----------



## Flounder9.75

Now that's a Big Ass Fish


----------



## grassbed hunter

is this a real flattie


----------



## Rook

Curious as to what that fish measured. Stud none the less. :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan

The MOST IMPRESSIVE LENGTH is that of the fisherman's arms!!!


----------



## 85okhai

thats one big a$$ flounder. congrats


----------



## bigrick

That's a beast, wonder if the meat is as white as the smaller ones.


----------



## Death From Above

Look at his hand in proportion to the head. That is definately a huge flounder. Looks like the ones that come from around Jacksonville.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

DFA jumps in for the new year. Thought you might have moved away. Haven't seen a post from you in forever.


----------



## Fishahaulic

*re*

Wow Nice Fish !!!
mmmm Stuff that with Crab meat and get her broilin


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout

Damn stud right there!


----------



## Cornflake789

DANGGGGGG Thats a big flounder


----------



## Faithnfishin

Do you think there are still flounders to gig near the passes? I hope I am not missing out. That is an awesome fish....


----------



## fishingcanada

That,s kind a heavy fish......


----------



## redfish maniac

That 1 ounce shy of the AL State record flounder of 13 lbs. 3 oz...since 1975
FLOUNDER
SAME
PETE C MELECH, SR.
MOBILE, AL
10/15/75
13
3


----------



## TraderDan

Is that a really big flonder? I was thinking what everyone calls a door mat size was much bigger?? I am not real flounder smart but seems like they were common in the bay awhile back?? I had a friend who used to catch alot of them, now he may tell a story but his hands were always further apart than this fish. Is this a record or close? Thanks


----------



## crazyfishin1990

HOLY SH*T nice fish!!


----------



## Faithnfishin

Years ago back when the only way to get over to Perdido Key was a draw bridge, me and my brothers use to fish at the old Marina on the left. My older brother pulled up what we thought was a snag but ended up being about nearly a 4 ft flounder best that we could judge. Unfortunately we were using those good ol Zebco's that I guess probably had about 6 Lb lines and the dock was fairly high off the water. It sat there for a minute just teasing us and then slowly headed off under the dock till his line snapped. Have not seen anything of that size since though we did use to gig doormat size fish quite often along the intercoastal.


----------



## TraderDan

That is where I was talikig about and thought it to be so with the bigger flounder? so how is the 13.2 or so a record fish or is that in Ala only if so what would it be in Fla?


----------



## ess5566

hell yea that was fun!!


----------



## tgill

*what a catch*

Where did you pick up that monster? Congrats on a beauty


----------



## OP-FOR

I seen big flat fish pulled up out of 300+ ft of water near the horse shoes. Never one that big. Good fish.


----------



## feebleoldman

*I think legit*

Unless the man has little bitty hands (look at the one holding the gill area) makes for a huge flounder :thumbup:


----------



## Matt09

Dammmm


----------

